# Info about Thrift shop at Dekelia base please?



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

hi

I've heard that the Thrift shop at the base is a great place to go for bargins. Trouble is, whenever i've been there it always seems to be closed???

Can anyone tell me when it opens please?


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

took this off MOD site hope its of help

Thrift Shop

The Thrift Shop is located near Watson’s Mole. It is the first left after CESSAC. The shop is open Wednesdays and Fridays from 0830 to 1100 hours.


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

just a note to keep everyone up dated. The recent tornado in Larnaca, tore the roof of the thrift shop off. As a result the shop is out of action for now, but hopes to be back to rights early March 2010.


----------

